# Perte de connexion internet sur ma time Capsule



## nonodu45 (2 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous. En rentrant de vacances, j'ai rebranché ma Time Capsule (TC) que j'avais débranché avant de partir et je ne peux plus me connecté à internet via ma TC. En fait j'ai une Livebox qui est relié à ma TC par éthernet et ma TC est relié à un ordinateur de bureau aussi via éthernet. D'après ce que j'ai pu voir, le câble entre la livebox et la TC est bon car en le branchant directement entre la Livebox et l'ordi de bureau, j'ai internet. Et lorsqu'avec mon macbook, je me connecte à la TC par wifi, j'ai accès comme d'habitude au disque dur mais donc pas à internet. Et en plus malgré qu'elle ne reçoive pas d'internet, la TC reste allumé en vert en façade. Quelqu'un aurait une idée de ce qui ce passe ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (2 Septembre 2012)

accéder à la TC et renouveler el bail dhcp de la TC. 

Sinon au pire redemarrer la Livebox puis la TC s'il le faut


----------



## nonodu45 (3 Septembre 2012)

Merci. Je n'ai pas pu renouveler le bail DHCP. Je suis donc passé en connexion via PPPoE puis je suis repassé en DHCP et chose incroyable : ça marche. Merci lepetitpiero !


----------



## lepetitpiero (3 Septembre 2012)

De rien...


----------



## RodTheRod (3 Novembre 2012)

Help !

J'ai acheté un nouveau modem DLINK DSL 320-B (qui n'est pas routeur) et une nouvelle Time Capsule.

Je suis arrivé à configurer le modem : quand je branche le câble RJ45 sur mon iMac, j'ai accès à Internet.

Lorsque je connecte ce même câble sur l'entrée "WAN" de la Time Capsule, l'accès à Internet est perdu, et moi aussi... Je ne sais pas où ni comment configurer : Assistant accès à Internet, Airport Utility,... ? J'ai un peu tout essayé, rien ne marche.

J'ai même essayé de brancher le câble RJ45 du modem sur un port Ethernet de la Time Capsule, ça ne marche pas non plus.

Qui pourrait m'aider ??

Merci !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

 je ne connais pas la Time Capsule, mais regarde :

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1178?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR

et : http://manuals.info.apple.com/fr_FR/time_capsule_sim_dual_band_f.pdf


----------



## RodTheRod (3 Novembre 2012)

Merci pour ta réponse mais j'avais déjà vu ces infos.
Je les lis peut-être trop vite, à mon avis il y a une étape que je comprends pas.


----------



## RodTheRod (4 Novembre 2012)

J'ai trouvé tout seul : il fallait configurer mon modem en mode "pont" et encoder les paramètres PPPoE dans la Time Capsule.
Si ça peut aider d'autres...


----------

